# The new (08-09) Indiana Hoosiers' coach will be...



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who?


Five quality candidates that Indiana should consider


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I voted for Bennett


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know just yet. I dont like how a top program like IU is searching for a coach the same time as LSU is. Damn you Kelvin.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

It would be a great thing if Knight would go back, but I dont think that will happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I know is they will stink next year. DJ is gone, EG is gone and Devin Ebanks isn't going to show up there.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

HKF said:


> All I know is they will stink next year. DJ is gone, EG is gone and Devin Ebanks isn't going to show up there.


But, there is allways time to rebuild. Give them 2 more years and they will be solid again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cameron Crazy said:


> But, there is allways time to rebuild. Give them 2 more years and they will be solid again.


If they hire Dakich than I think they will be decent next year, because I think he will hold on to Ebanks. Dakich is nothing more than an average coach though so hiring outside of the program will benefit them in the long run.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Mark Few is not leaving Gonzaga any time soon and has no reason too.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Few isn't leaving. Stallings isn't leaving and doesn't want the explosive situation there, besides he's a Purdue man anyhow. I voted for Zeke just to keep the controversy rolling there in Hoosierland.

"I just got back from Red Lobster where I illegally recruited the bus boy and dish washer..."


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I could see Tony Bennett leaving WSU but I tihnk a better job could open up in the offseason.


----------



## Iskender (Feb 18, 2008)

Isiah Thomas. He can really build the team.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I have a funny feeling that the General will once again be the coach of IU.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I can't imagine Bob coming back. Maybe if this had happened next year when he is a bit more bored with retirement, but not this year.
I heard someone from IU mention Lawrence Frank the other day. That might be worth considering.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I voted for and would love to see Coach Knight back in Bloomington.

Dicky V said that a great choice would be the ex-Stanford coach Mark Montgomery...

Lots of choices, no real front runners yet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mike Brey (ND coach) may also get some mention. He rarely gets highly recruited guys but he always turns out to have good teams. Indiana would have the best guards year in and year out if he was there. He really isn't an elite coach though and is just an average recruiter so I doubt he gets a heavy look.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dakich didn't recruit any of these players. No way they let him coach this program. He couldn't even lead Bowling Green.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Dakich didn't recruit any of these players. No way they let him coach this program. He couldn't even lead Bowling Green.


Does anyone remember when Dakich almost got hired at West Virginia over Beilein a few years ago but he decided to stay at BG? Man oh Man what a disaster WVU would have been with Dakich at the helm.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yup, he remained at BGSU and proceeded to get worse and worse before they finally canned him. His best shot was in 2002, when they lost to Kent State in the MAC Title game (the year Kent went to the Elite Eight).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I voted for and would love to see Coach Knight back in Bloomington.
> 
> Dicky V said that a great choice would be the ex-Stanford coach Mark Montgomery...
> 
> Lots of choices, no real front runners yet.


It's Mike Montgomery, and I think he'd be alright. He was a disaster in the NBA (big surprise) but he's a pretty good college coach. I'm gonna say Bennett but if Dakich can get the past the Sweet 16 I think the job may be his (unfortunately).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Chard Forde on radio yesterday mention the coach from Wright State. I can not remember his name off hte top of head, and he also say Bennett would be a good choice


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> It's Mike Montgomery, and I think he'd be alright.


So you liked Dicky V's suggestion, eh?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I think this time around they will go with someone who has a connection with IU. They tried it with Sampson and it blew up in the face, worst case scenario. Mike Davis wasn't ready to coach a big time program like IU, but if they can bring in a coach that has a connection, they will hired him. Lawrence Frank is a good name. I think he will definitely consider it but then again, he is from New Jersey and coaching the Nets is also a dream job for him.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> It's Mike Montgomery, and I think he'd be alright. He was a disaster in the NBA (big surprise) but he's a pretty good college coach. I'm gonna say Bennett but if Dakich can get the past the Sweet 16 I think the job may be his (unfortunately).


Whoops my bad, thanks for clarifying that, bro.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Indiana needs to go with a good coach that won't cheat, period. By the Brad Brownell would be an excellent coach and he's originally from Indiana. He turned Wright State around in two years and has them poised to make another run at a bid if they win the Horizon Tourney.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

USC's Floyd Interested in IU Job? 



> It’s unclear how seriously Indiana would consider Tim Floyd as a candidate to replace Kelvin Sampson on a full-time basis next season - but it appears the third-year USC coach would like to get himself in the running.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ugh @ Tim Floyd. Mark Few should be all over this job


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I would be surprised if Kevin Stallings doesn't show interest in it. How about somebody like Calipari or Pearl going to IU?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

An article at Scout mentioned both Calipari and Pearl, saying that Pearl would be more likely to show interest, but that both may at least get a phone call. It's an insider's article so I won't even both posting the link.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I would give my left one to see the disappointment on all of the Vol fans faces if Pearl were to leave. They worship him around here like he's the basketball Jesus.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HB said:


> Ugh @ Tim Floyd. Mark Few should be all over this job


The only Job I think Mark Few would ever leave Gonzaga for is Oregon


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I would give my left one to see the disappointment on all of the Vol fans faces if Pearl were to leave. They worship him around here like he's the basketball Jesus.


Why would you give your left one? Thats just another loss every year on UK's schedule every year:biggrin:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> An article at Scout mentioned both Calipari and Pearl, saying that Pearl would be more likely to show interest, but that both may at least get a phone call. It's an insider's article so I won't even both posting the link.


Yikes. I do not want to face Bruce Pearl 2+ times every year. I hope he stays at Tennessee forever.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Indy really a better situation for Pearl?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

There's more history, more money, and more dedication to the program by the board and alums. Pearl can succeed anywhere though.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pitino to IU? That's the new rumor...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Pitino to IU? That's the new rumor...


Wow I thought that Pitino would either stay at Louisville or try to revive the St. Johns program. He would be a HUGE get for the Hoosiers.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

IU COACHING CANDIDATE: Rick Pitino



> Indiana wants to get back to being a Final Four caliber team, and Louisville’s Pitino has five Final Fours on his 21-year Division I resume. So what makes him a viable candidate? What makes him a long shot? HoosierNation.com has the answers...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I could see him doing that. He has a big ego and would like nothing more than to return a team like IU to prominence


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The new Hoosier head man is



Tom Crean


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I guess I like it. I really don't think they're going to return to greatness or anything, but they should be good.

Um, so do Bassett and Ellis get reinstated by the new coach?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Eh. Crean is a decent enough coach, but it isn't really a slam dunk in my book.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You have to remember that in terms of resources and reputation, Marquette is probably on par with Rutgers, Seton Hall, Depaul, and St. John's in the Big East. It's not a place where it's easy to win, especially in that conference, but Crean has consistently had Marquette up there in the top third and in the Tournament. Except for a couple years, the program was essentially nothing from the retirement of Al McGuire until Crean started winning.


----------

